

A VC: If You Are Looking For Something More Entrepreneurial - rockstar9
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/05/if-you-are-look.html

======
bdr
I did an internship at Microsoft in the summer of 2005. Every year, interns
who are incoming seniors are invited to Bill Gates's house for a barbeque, and
I was lucky enough to be able to go. At that time Google was so hot --
radically new and good, we thought, practically a developer's paradise -- but
Bill kept saying that they were just the "media darling" of the moment. He
said he'd seen it before, and soon enough Google would be just another
company. A lot of the interns at Microsoft that year were probably rejected
from Google -- maybe even _most_ of us. "You just don't understand", we were
thinking, "Google is different". There was no way _Bill Gates_ could
understand, of all people. But actually he was totally right.

~~~
mishmax
I had a similar experience at Amazon.com. I was at an internal conference
brainstorming "the next big thing" at Amazon. Google's perks were brought up
constantly as needed for retaining employees.

Jeff Bezos responded that the reason Google got so much attention and talent
was not because of the perks, it was because they were the "Agenda Setters" of
the day, and Agenda Setters come and go.

------
daveambrose
I have two friends at Google, one entry level in AdWords and another a senior
exec in the social media division, and they told me they have had enough due
to these reasons Fred listed.

It was bound to happen one day.

------
DenisM
This begs the questions - who is the next Google?

Some place with a lot of growth ahead, human decency and appreciation of
hackers values.

